# The Audio Thread.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll just start by posting a pic of my dedicated sound room and we can go from here and discuss your equipment and music.

[IMG alt="IMG_0125.JPG"]http://lh5....AAAAAAFGA/krWTQZb9DMY/s800/IMG_0125.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

This is a Memorex advert waiting to happen!

Nice set-up...i have a JVC Midi system from 1990...as long as it's playing Mudhoney or the Stone Roses..i'm happy!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, must be great to have that kind of space. Canada for you I guess


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice - oh to have rooms that size. What are we looking at kit wise?

Here's mine, a little smaller than yours but still makes me smile every time I put a CD on.

Cyrus CD7Q +PSXR, ACA7.5 +PSXR, 2 x SmartPowers in monobloc config, Castle Severn MkII speakers and some A/V guff.....


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> I'll just start by posting a pic of my dedicated sound room and we can go from here and discuss your equipment and music.
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_0125.JPG"]http://lh5....AAAAAAFGA/krWTQZb9DMY/s800/IMG_0125.JPG[/IMG]


Is that the basement? My brother in law lived in Calgary and had a basement as big as my house, stored junk in it!!! was I jealous.

Don't have a dedicated room, in fact my kit is rather old now and probably very humble compared to your setup. So what is it?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Wow, must be great to have that kind of space. Canada for you I guess


When my wife and I retired, we were fortunate to locate our current house. The basement was a blank canvas of 1500 Sq/ft. The music room is 20x18. The dimensions were dictated by our structural engineer. The removal of one supporting wall was accomplished but to expand any further, would have meant the very expensive relocation of existing HVAC and drain pipes.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

rednotdead said:


> Very nice - oh to have rooms that size. What are we looking at kit wise?
> 
> Here's mine, a little smaller than yours but still makes me smile every time I put a CD on.
> 
> Cyrus CD7Q +PSXR, ACA7.5 +PSXR, 2 x SmartPowers in monobloc config, Castle Severn MkII speakers and some A/V guff.....


 Love Castle speakers, I have Chesters. only found out they'd gone bust quite recently


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice setups :thumbsup:

Very lucky to have a dedicated listening room like that. The room and listening environment are very important components in the reproduction chain. Just as important as the electronics and transducers. I've seen some really high end kit totally wasted due to the poor room and layout its been placed in. 

I used to be very much into audio, I also worked in the trade for a while. Only decent audio kit I have left now though is my old B&W P5 speakers and my old REL sub which are hanging off the end of a Denon AV amp.

I have had some nice kit in the past - Mark Levinson, Musical Fidelity amps, Linn, Michell Gyrodec, Marantz, Cyrus - All gone though


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> Very nice - oh to have rooms that size. What are we looking at kit wise?
> 
> Here's mine, a little smaller than yours but still makes me smile every time I put a CD on.


I was alwas impressed with the Castle speakers. First rate construction and intelligent design. I'll get to my components shortly. Just stay tuned. ( Pardon the pun...)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> Very nice setups :thumbsup:
> 
> Very lucky to have a dedicated listening room like that. The room and listening environment are very important components in the reproduction chain.


I have been very fortunate over the years to have dedicate rooms and you hit the nail right on the head. Yes it can be expensive but if you look at the price/watts ratio, it's a bargain.


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

JTW said:


> Love Castle speakers, I have Chesters. only found out they'd gone bust quite recently


Fear not - they live again :thumbsup: New Castle Speakers They were bought out by IAG sometime last year, expect the new range at a dealer near you soon.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*The nuts and bolts. ( In a nuts and bolts nutshell)*

*
*

*The room, as previously mentioned is 20x18. It has a dedicated 30 amp circuit with braided 6ga. wires to a Hubbell Duplex. *

*
*

*The walls are standard Â½ "Sheetrock with Corning Sound AbsorbÂ® batting.*

*
*

*The floor is a German made laminate with Acoustical Science underlay.*

*
*

*The ceiling has the 70% absorption ASG tiles in a sand drift pattern. *

*
*

*The Sonex panels were located as per MLSSA programming for optimum dispersion/absorption. *

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*
*Another angle.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> *The Sonex panels were located as per MLSSA programming for optimum dispersion/absorption. *
> 
> *
> *


 :man_in_love:

I'm loving this.... real hi-end :thumbsup:

How do you get on with the hard flooring??

Remember my 710 went through a phase of wanting wooden flooring - Me and my hi-fi couldn't get along with it though. Ende dup pulling out some rugs when I wanted to do any critical listening.....

I'm Looking at the interconnects / speaker cables you have there... you got them raised off the floor??


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

:jawdrop: :notworthy:

Need more details and specs though please........


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > *The Sonex panels were located as per MLSSA programming for optimum dispersion/absorption. *
> ...


Good question HappyLad.

In any room, your floor or ceiling can be reflective. ( Lets forget about the walls here for a second.) So you treat one or the other w/o making your room anechoic. I chose the ceiling because I wanted to isolate the upstairs family room.

I use a ribbon driver for mids and highs with a horizontal fan shape dispersion pattern with no effects on the floor or ceiling. Can't do that with a cone driver. The mid-bass is located high and I listen in near field.

The sub is located almost in the center of the room, therefore there is no room re-enforcement. All my wall studs are "floating" with a dead air space. So the seepage is negligible. i.e the 710 does not complain.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> :jawdrop: :notworthy:
> 
> Need more details and specs though please........


Yes yes yes..Patience. I'm getting to it.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> :jawdrop: :notworthy:
> 
> Need more details and specs though please........


Specs can be misleading.... Its what the system sounds like that matters, not some measurements on paper.

You can build an amazing sounding system using components that may not necessarily have impressive specifications. I've listened to some great systems that have also been quite modest...

Whats important is how the different components compliment each other and how they are integrated with the listening environment. looks like Mike knows this - and also has some kit with great specifications :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Side pic. Let's not forget about cable etiquette. If you can't hide them, display them. *( " The Cable Guy")*

*
*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Really impressive Mike, you need a big tv though.

I have a play room, system is wired to the tv as i tend to listen to music in the car.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> Specs can be misleading.... Its what the system sounds like that matters, not some measurements on paper.
> 
> You can build an amazing sounding system using components that may not necessarily have impressive specifications. I've listened to some great systems that have also been quite modest...
> 
> Whats important is how the different components compliment each other and how they are integrated with the listening environment. looks like Mike knows this - and also has some kit with great specifications :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Took the words out of my mouth so no need to elaborate.

*The components:*

*
*So where do I start?

My CD transport is a Denon S-10. The only off the shelf purchase I made twelve years ago for $2500. But it was gutted right off the bat by Blue Circle to specs. I'm on my third upgrade so far. ( New laser sled from Accuphase)

Since I don't need a pre-amp but require volume control, I have a custom built DAC with remote dual Shallco pots acting as voltage regulators. Basically a straight wire with attenuation.

My amp is based on the company BC22 MKII with a massive power supply and enough capacitance to light-up a small town. 100w/ch with a high class A bias. Since I only use about 10 watts on average ( Which is a lot BTW...!) The amp just cruises and remains relatively warm.

Power is distributed through a regulated conditioner.

From start to finish, the signal is handle by matched components.

( to be continued...)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

minkle said:


> Really impressive Mike, you need a big tv though.
> 
> I have a play room, system is wired to the tv as i tend to listen to music in the car.


Aha...This is in the second room which holds the A/V, analog and vintage gear. All in good time.


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

HappyLad said:


> Specs can be misleading.... Its what the system sounds like that matters, not some measurements on paper.
> 
> You can build an amazing sounding system using components that may not necessarily have impressive specifications. I've listened to some great systems that have also been quite modest...
> 
> Whats important is how the different components compliment each other and how they are integrated with the listening environment. looks like Mike knows this - and also has some kit with great specifications


Do you know how patronising and gittish that sounded......

I'm interested in his kit list and I'm fully aware it's what the system sounds like and how it's put together. You can come off your high horse now.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > Specs can be misleading.... Its what the system sounds like that matters, not some measurements on paper.
> ...


Let's have fun with this thread. Audio is like watches. Many colours and flavors. Many opinions and taste. No right and wrong. Okay?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Lets move on with the cables.*

*
*

All speaker cables and 'puppy tails' are Blue Circle design and terminated with Cardas rhodium spades to match all terminals.

Power cords are detachable IEC's also from Blue Circle. The Amp has the addition of an extra filtering device.

The balanced cables between the DAC and Amp are Cardas Golden Hexlink.

The digital cable between the Transport and DAC is a solid braided silver Stereovox XV2.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

All that just to play your Kylie Minogue collection Mike 

(Sorry I couldn't resist)

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> Do you know how patronising and gittish that sounded......


No.



BlueKnight said:


> All speaker cables and 'puppy tails' are Blue Circle design and terminated with Cardas rhodium spades to match all terminals.


What you got the cables sitting on Mike?

Are those supports something you've fabbed yourself or something you bought?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> All that just to play your Kylie Minogue collection Mike
> 
> (Sorry I couldn't resist)
> 
> ...


" Keep me hangin' on.." Yes...I have that one.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> What you got the cables sitting on Mike?
> 
> Are those supports something you've fabbed yourself or something you bought?


I made those myself from glass chandeliers using a bottle cutter and applied a neoprene base. Cost me about $30. Nearly identical item at a Snob Shop: $1500. You have to understand one thing about me and audio. I believe in good applied design and I don't buy into the voodoo bullsh1t.

Would I buy an item if it makes scientific sense but I can't hear it? YES.

Do I think most Audio Reviewers are full of themselves and BS? : YES.

Are most audiophiles in need of some serious therapy: YES.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks very nice indeed, always nice when you have the space that you can tailor to your needs. These days I use my kit for mostly AV or playing the Logitech Duet, which is a a bit of waste LOL Like you I dont believe the hype and all my kit was bought cos I liked the sound it made, not the hype or the reviews. I actually subscribe to a local HiFi shops newsletter who tells it like it is, worth a read if you want a laugh once you get to know Steve, hes a great bloke to chat to: www.eastwoodhifi.com.au


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*The Speakers.*

*
*

My speakers are the brainchild of John Meyer of Newform Research. I was introduce to John and his ribbon technology at an Audio show in Toronto in 1995. The soundstage and stereo image was so unbelievable...It just blew me away.

The secret is the total lack of X-overs. Using the natural resonance of the driver as a limiting factor. The only electrical component is a 250 MKP Capacitor with a 6db electrical slope between the ribbon and mid-bas driver.

The word 'addictive' would be an understatement. If any of you experienced the old Quads electrostatics, despite their weak bass output, you'll understand.

Can I reproduce realistic live rock? NO.

Can I reproduce full scale classical levels: NO.

( Actually, nobody can within the confines of a room. You can't change the laws of physics.)

Aah..But Jazz...

Smokey and raspy. Ethereal and sensual. She's right there. Inches from you. You can smell her perfume. Feel the brush of her chiffon...

That my friends, is High Fidelity.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

C'mon you guys...I'm running out of ink. Your turn. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> *The nuts and bolts. ( In a nuts and bolts nutshell)*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I'm stunned, yet none the wiser. 

Not that I'll do any additional research, my life is cluttered enough.:wink1:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeez I though I was bad, this is a whole new level of Geekdom


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> C'mon you guys...I'm running out of ink. Your turn. I'm going to bed.


I think you've set the bar too High!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice set up you have there.i got bored of top audio stuff a few years ago now i used to have a very nice sound system but one day thought i cant be bothered any more and flogged the lot.im more than happy with my b and w zeppelin its all the audio i need.

have to say as nice as your set up is its let down by the embarrasing bit of ebay art you have as a centre piece ,please do something about that its shocking.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

that's one amazing collection of kit :jawdrop: .i gave up with separates and all the resulting "spaghetti" wiring and connections round the back and must say i'm more than happy with my arcam solo "one box" solution.it's a very underrated bit of kit.

it's so very easy to get carried away with audio gear and forget it's the music that matters.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

diddy said:


> it's so very easy to get carried away with audio gear and forget it's the music that matters.


Isn't that the truth...!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Speaking of music, this is where I store my CD collection.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I donâ€™t think about myself as an audiophile, but I love music.

My audio system consist of a Tandberg Troll integrated amplifier, Onkyo DX-7555 CD player and Tannoy Revolution speakers. All cables are from van den Hul. Total cost about Â£2500.



















Maybe not very impressive looking, but the sound is warm and very detailed. I think it works very well with the music I listen to, but if you try to play heavy rock, it doesnâ€™t work at all.

The most important thing is the music! I have about 800 CDâ€™s.

I love classical music. The great ones; Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, Rachmaninoffâ€¦

The British; Vaughan Williams, Bax, Elgar, Britten, Walton and Coates.

The Nordic; Grieg and Sibelius

Opera; from Puccini to Wagner

Also listen a lot to jazz and popular music from the 60â€™s, 70â€™s and the 80â€™s.

Artists I like; Stan Getz, JoÃ£o Gilberto, Antonio Carlos Jobim, Wynton Marsalis, Jacques Louisser, Julie London, Vikki Carr, Shirley Bassey, Diana Ross/The Supremes, The Beatles, The Carpenters, Mary Hopkin, Janis Ian, Carly Simon, Matt Monro, Sade...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> have to say as nice as your set up is its let down by the embarrasing bit of ebay art you have as a centre piece ,please do something about that its shocking.


Jas as you know very few watch people are into art, so far on this forum I can name only 4 or 5 people who have any desire to even talk about art, shame really. Id love an art subforum :/


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > have to say as nice as your set up is its let down by the embarrasing bit of ebay art you have as a centre piece ,please do something about that its shocking.
> ...


i know ,the banksy forum takes up all of my time these days or exspresso beans,did you see the spqr wristwatch i posted in the saturday thread from upfest .mate it was amazing down there too much really to take in and so many prints to buy i was spoiled for choice.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I donâ€™t think about myself as an audiophile, but I love music.
> 
> My audio system consist of a Tandberg Troll integrated amplifier, Onkyo DX-7555 CD player and Tannoy Revolution speakers. All cables are from van den Hul. Total cost about Â£2500.
> 
> ...


that tandberg amp looks tasty!i worked with an elderly gent years ago who was hifi buff and he used a tandberg receiver(amp+tuner) which was very impressive.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> nice set up you have there.i got bored of top audio stuff a few years ago now i used to have a very nice sound system but one day thought i cant be bothered any more and flogged the lot.im more than happy with my b and w zeppelin its all the audio i need.
> 
> have to say as nice as your set up is its let down by the embarrasing bit of ebay art you have as a centre piece ,please do something about that its shocking.


May you can suggest something appropriate. This current wall hanging is twenty years old. It was purchase for the sole purpose of breaking rear acoustical waves. ( There are acoustical tiles in the back) It served me well in former music rooms and was only recently taken out of storage.

Currently I am in contact with this company to see if they can custom design a new one. None of my 'real' art works would be at home in the music room.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I donâ€™t think about myself as an audiophile, but I love music.
> 
> My audio system consist of a Tandberg Troll integrated amplifier, Onkyo DX-7555 CD player and Tannoy Revolution speakers. All cables are from van den Hul. Total cost about Â£2500
> 
> ...


We almost share the same taste in music Livius. That Tandberg Amp is really sweet. At twenty-five watts, this mini power house is plenty especially if it is mated to one of the bigger and efficient Tannoy.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JonW said:


> Looks very nice indeed, always nice when you have the space that you can tailor to your needs. These days I use my kit for mostly AV or playing the Logitech Duet, which is a a bit of waste LOL Like you I dont believe the hype and all my kit was bought cos I liked the sound it made, not the hype or the reviews. I actually subscribe to a local HiFi shops newsletter who tells it like it is, worth a read if you want a laugh once you get to know Steve, hes a great bloke to chat to: www.eastwoodhifi.com.au


You might be interested in reading this absolute nonsense.

Here you have a reviewer lauding the glory of an amplifier that's not available, constantly breaks down and should me named " A new Reference Standard" ....


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> Smokey and raspy. Ethereal and sensual. She's right there. Inches from you. You can smell her perfume. Feel the brush of her chiffon...
> 
> That my friends, is High Fidelity.


 Your sound room is from another world, I would love to be there and smell her perfumeâ€¦


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Smokey and raspy. Ethereal and sensual. She's right there. Inches from you. You can smell her perfume. Feel the brush of her chiffon...
> ...


What's funny, is that when we host a dinner party, after a few drinks the guests start to loosen-up a bit and it's like having a bunch of yappy poodles in heat in the house. Of course, I'm exaggerating but you'll understand what I'm about to convey.

So they want to hear the "System". Blah blah blah. Giggle giggle down the to the basement. ( No drinks, food, pets or kids allowed) I'll put on one of my favorite sultry jazz diva and then it's total silence for the duration of the song.

Then its: "Holy ****" and " Did you hear that" etc..etc...etc....And sometimes, "How much". eh eh eh. But it's the silence that is the real marker.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

diddy said:


> that tandberg amp looks tasty!i worked with an elderly gent years ago who was hifi buff and he used a tandberg receiver(amp+tuner) which was very impressive.


The Tandberg Troll was developed in the early 90â€™s and was the last integrated amplifier from Tandberg Audio Products, before they went bankrupt in 2000. (for the 3rd time) As simple as it can be, only an on/off switch with an orange LED, volume control and an input selector. I have the luxury model with the frontpanel in maple, the standard model had the front in black aluminium.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I didnt see that, I'll go look. Sounds great, wish id been there m8! I have a few of Matt's pieces here (Paint bomber print and 5th man Canvas AP etc, but right now both are for sale as theyre not hung, along with some others I guess... shame, I love em all but cant hang em all...). Didnt realise you were still kicking on EBs and .info, Ive kinda walked away from them these days, no time and couldnt stand the hassle, felt for Silky really, the idea was sound, but it grew too fast and the abuse was killer... sigh. Seen ETTGS yet? The Aussie Collectors dropped down to one of the few showings last week, I was surrounded by Welshmen! LOL... Watches are like Chess... LOL



BlueKnight said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > nice set up you have there.i got bored of top audio stuff a few years ago now i used to have a very nice sound system but one day thought i cant be bothered any more and flogged the lot.im more than happy with my b and w zeppelin its all the audio i need.
> ...


Im sure if you wanted to commission something that used those materials in its construction it could be pretty easily be done. Id offer to help, but dont really know anyone local and expect you may not be into the graf scene which is where I am at etc.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice indeed, always nice when you have the space that you can tailor to your needs. These days I use my kit for mostly AV or playing the Logitech Duet, which is a a bit of waste LOL Like you I dont believe the hype and all my kit was bought cos I liked the sound it made, not the hype or the reviews. I actually subscribe to a local HiFi shops newsletter who tells it like it is, worth a read if you want a laugh once you get to know Steve, hes a great bloke to chat to: www.eastwoodhifi.com.au
> ...


Cool, me likey  Steve is as dry as that and his insights into the local and international scene and products are illuminating as they as viscious. Hes a grumpy bloke, but one can see why. In person hes the same as he writes, perfect. His shop is one of the few places i come away from thinking, I should come here more often. His staff are great and the advice is free flowing and very well thought out. I wish all the Audio shops Id used in the past had been like that. most were pompos arses sadly.



BlueKnight said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


LOL, On a night out I had a work colleague moan at me all night that his home stereo was streets ahead of the install Id done in my car, how he knew Id done a custom install I dont know, some other colleague i guess. He hadnt been in my car but couldnt comprehend that what Id done could be better than his 'pro system' at home as he was a muso, and hence it was a waste of money, however much it cost LOL. I didnt really want the hassle of the fight so left him to it, but as he got more drunk he kept on. In the end I drove him home and he whipped out a CD from his pocket as soon as he got in the car, damn... I played it and he shut up and we have him silent all the way home, he just twiddled with the volume and ohh'd and ahh'ed. when we stopped outside his hotel he refused to get out til the CD ended. He simply said 'thanks' and got out, the next day I overheard him telling his colleague how hed heard new things in his own music and was now a convert to a decent car system. Silly thing is that the total cost of my system including the install was under GBP2k and relied on good quality, sound deadening and decent cabling over raw power etc. The car was a MY00 Scooby, the sound deadening was initially cos the non cat sports exhaust was boomy and the new stereo was cos I couldnt hear the weedy original anymore LOL!


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

JonW said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Sounds interesting Jon, did your stereo look a bit like this?...



















OK, i'll get me coat... :naughty: (looks a bit like the front end of a Sierra)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb, gotta love the Dutch and their innovation, i reckon this would be have been great at raves


----------



## wimmo (Jun 8, 2010)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I donâ€™t think about myself as an audiophile, but I love music.
> 
> My audio system consist of a Tandberg Troll integrated amplifier, Onkyo DX-7555 CD player and Tannoy Revolution speakers. All cables are from van den Hul. Total cost about Â£2500.
> 
> ...


Hi Livius de Balzac,

Would it be possible to get some photos from the inside of the Tandberg Troll amplifier? This would be great! Hope you can send me some or upload it on this forum. Thank you. Wim.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Miller Kreisel K7s with M&K tripole surrounds and K9 sub, driven by a Pioneer av amp... huge sound from small boxes. Had the M&Ks imported form a shop in NYC which cost about half as much as buying them in the UK, even after tax and transport.

I believe M&K were set up to build the first THX monitoring suits for George Lucas when he made Star Wars - the kind of heritage I like. Sadly they went bust a few years ago but I believe they're back from the grave now.

This is very much a video setup - music sounds great, particularly DVD-audio (try Beck's 'Sea Change'), but the speakers are most at home supporting a video projector.

I'd say I'm 100% happy with this setup - I know the sky is the limit as far as audio is concerned but installing this system was the end of my interest in spending money on audio, it's simply done now. And it used to be an obsession on a par with watches so that's saying something! I've spent a fair amount of time handing around in audio suites with giant Genelecs so I'm not that easily impressed, recommended.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Audio Note AN/J Spe Walnut

Audio Note Kit 1, black gate, foil cap upgrades...but currently acting up...

Audio Note M3 RIAA preamp

Yeah...I'm one of those guys in the Audio Note camp...

Problem is that I'm not even at home to enjoy it - been out in Ireland for 3 years.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Music (and sport) was my life as a youngster but never had the money to buy anything of signifcance just high-street stuff like Marantz and Tannoy in the 90's. Funnily enough I recently bought a Denon middy system to go with my iTouch wich is good enough for me at least.

Now if we could coax John (Vertex) out of hiding to see some 'real' hi-fi then maybe he would humor me/us with a picture or two!

I understand that Colin's (Nalu) system isn't too shabby either! :shocking:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

itsguy said:


> Miller Kreisel K7s with M&K tripole surrounds and K9 sub, driven by a Pioneer av amp... huge sound from small boxes. Had the M&Ks imported form a shop in NYC which cost about half as much as buying them in the UK, even after tax and transport.
> 
> I believe M&K were set up to build the first THX monitoring suits for George Lucas when he made Star Wars - the kind of heritage I like. Sadly they went bust a few years ago but I believe they're back from the grave now.


M&K are great arent they... I assume you bought from Steve in NYC? he was going to hook me up with my set back in 2004, good lad.

Sadly the only M&Ks I have in use now are the CS22s, probably the best surround speakers Ive ever heard, I never even bothered with my 2nd set of tripoles (SURT26s) for 7.1 once I added the CSs...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

mine best thing is the mac mini media centre


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Way over the top of my head, I listen mostly to the radio and any CD's are played on my DVD player through an old Panasonic CRT tv with a few speakers :lol:

I have a nice (imho} cabinet though :lol: :lol:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

JonW said:


> I assume you bought from Steve in NYC? he was going to hook me up with my set back in 2004, good lad.


I think it probably was Steve in NYC too! Good to hear someone else appreciates the M&Ks, no sub I ever heard sounded right until I got one of theirs. It wasn't even big or pricey, they just know what they're doing. You see M&K stuff knocking around on the bay these days for what looks like bargain prices to me, not too many people know I guess...just the feeling that the company ran into trouble which maybe keeps the prices low. They're the audio equivalent of an Omega f300 I think, an undervalued and little known legend. Ok, now I've stitched myself if I want to bid on some more one day, but it might be a good tip for someone else round here.

Enjoy those surrounds, hard not to!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There have been quite a few Hi-Fi threads but, as this one was titled "The Audio Thread" I thought it fitting to revive this one rather than start a new one as I've just revived some old portable kit I've had sitting around for a decade or three. Could this be the best "walkman" setup ever? I'm not sure, but I can tell you that it sounds amazing.

Late 1990's Sony MZ-R30 Minidisc Recorder (was under the bedside table)
Late 1980's Aiwa HP-V99 "Digital Monitor" Earphones (were in the back of a wardrobe)










Many of us here have some serious home hi-fi kit but has anyone got any high end portable stuff? I'm thinking Sony WM-D6C, portable DAT recorders etc. or something more modern perhaps? Is there even a mobile phone based setup that can compete with this vintage gear? I rather doubt it.


----------

